# SS Clan Macquarrie



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

On january 31st 1953 the Clan boat CLAN MACQUARRIE was driven ashore near Borve on the Isle of Lewis Outer Hebrides in winds gusting a 100mph. She was refloated some two mts later. I have most of her history but I still have no information on her salvage. I have been told that Metal Industries were involved but have no proof of this can anyone help. Kind Regards ------------allan.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*CLAN MACQUARRIE official number 168636*

Hello Allan,
I dont know if you have these from The Times

Regards


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

There is a community hall site here on Lewis,The Clan MacQuarrie hall.
Check it out on , www.borvehall.com


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Allan - the full story is on p229 of the recently published Clan Line history, together with a couple of pictures.

Hugh - interesting extracts from The Times, do you have the issue dates please ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

The Clan MacQuarrie was broken up at West of Scotland Shipbreakers, Troon, November 1953 according to Duncan Haws book.
In the Clan Line history book it states she was towed to Faslane, on the Gareloch (where Metal Industries were) then drydocked at Elderslie, then after sale to Sea Tankers Inc, Monrovia, Liberia for £50,000 she was sold to West of Scotland Shipbreaking Company.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

andysk said:


> Hugh - interesting extracts from The Times, do you have the issue dates please ?
> Andy


Andy,
The first one is dated *The Times*, Thursday, Feb 05, 1953 and the second is Thursday, Jul 02, 1953.
Regards


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Andy,
> The first one is dated *The Times*, Thursday, Feb 05, 1953 and the second is Thursday, Jul 02, 1953.
> Regards


Hello Hugh ....

Many thanks for this, all goes into my archive, from my previous research projects, I like to know the origin of information, so I can check it later if necessary.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your valued information, I now have all the information I need to finish this one. Once again thank you. Allan.


----------

